# MMS over WiFi "Fix"



## mc_becker56 (Feb 16, 2013)

Many people have been having problems receiving MMS over WiFi after flashing 10.1. People, like myself, were reporting not receiving any MMS notifications if they were not connected to 3G/Mobile Data, even if they turned it on but the picture was sent before hand, they would still not receive it. The only way they were receiving them was if they had a constant connection to mobile data. I have somewhat found a "fix" for this issue.

Go into your messages, click settings, and then turn _*OFF*_ auto-retrieve or automatically download. I have found by doing this that if you are connected to Wi-Fi and not mobile data, you will still receive a MMS Download Notification, only within the text itself, it doesn't display in the notification bar. Regardless, this is nice because beforehand people were not receiving any notification or the picture and never knew anyone even sent them a MMS. After you see the notification, just turn on your data and download it.

This will also work if you are not connected to any network whatsoever. As soon as you turn on your WiFi or 3G/Mobile Data a MMS download notification will display itself within the text.

It is not the best of fixes but it is nice to get all the messages people are sending to me without having to have mobile data on 24/7. I hope this "fix" helps some people on here. If anyone needs any further explanation I would be glad to help. Thanks.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never had that problem before









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

